# Minn Kota Co-Pilot Remote Dying



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

The black remote for my co-pilot dies after every trip. It will work for that day, then next time the battery is dead. Will ordering a new remote fix this, or is it an issue with the trolling motor itself?

Option B I am considering is upgrading the head to an I-pilot. I don't want to do this if the remote is going to continue to die every trip out however.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

I agree, these remotes seem to burn though those little batteries quicker than they should. What about the quality of batteries you / we're using though?


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

ShannonD said:


> I agree, these remotes seem to burn though those little batteries quicker than they should. What about the quality of batteries you / we're using though?


Could be part of it. I usually buy the cheap wal mart battery. Still think it would outlast a day. I contacted minn kota, but they didn't have much to say, just that it should last more than one trip. I am going to try either replacing the remote with a new one, or upgrading the whole unit to an I-pilot.


----------

